# Which beginner hardtail to get: Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 vs Trek Marklin 7 vs Fuji Nevada 29 1.3



## AWL-MA (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi Everyone:
I'm trying to get my first hardtail mountain bike to ride on trails a few times a week 5-10 miles a ride. I'm 5'4", 120 lbs. These three bikes seem like they are comparable. However, I can only find the Fuji Nevada 29 1.3 to purchase. Should I go with that or wait til I can get one of the others? It's tough to get a bike these days.


Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 - Rockhopper Comp 29 | Specialized.com
Trek Marlin 7 Marlin 7 | Trek Bikes
Fuji Nevada 29 1.3 Fuji Bikes: Fuji Bikes | Nevada 29 1.3

Thank you!


----------



## pushie (Aug 3, 2020)

Id consider the 2021 Polygon Xtrada 7 too. Great value for money bike in my opinion.

It has the 12sp Deore group set and the 120mm air sprung SR Suntour XCR fork. Its a little bit more expensive but being able to tune the fork to your weight will make it a bit more plush to ride. The cheap coil forks tend to be very firm to accommodate heaver riders. You are quite a light rider so I'll think you'll be better served with an air spring. You'd need a shock pump too though.

More importantly though it has much more modern geo than the bigger brand bikes you have linked too with a slacker head tube angle and steeper seat tube angle which will make it feel a lot more composed off road.

Another option is the Silverback Stride Expert 2021 which has similar specs to the Polygon. Not sure if they have distribution in the US yet though. They are a German brand.

You would probably want a size small with 27.5 wheels in most brands.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah the Fuji aint bad, as long as its a beginner bike, it will let you down if you plan on "shreddin the gnar" as the kids say these days.


----------



## ajen2410 (Feb 16, 2021)

I would look at this: Compare: 2021 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 vs Trek Marlin 7 vs Fuji Nevada 29 1.3 - 99 Spokes

Personally, I would go with the trek, but any of them would be decent bikes. If you could, I would consider going up a level to get a better fork, but if that is outside of your price point, you could get any of these. My first "real" mountain bike was the trek marlin 6, and I've done some blacks and other technical trails on it.

Hope this helps


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Geometry between the bikes are similar. I would prefer the Deore groups to the Microshift for shifting smoothness though the Microshift in my experience is very good and not a reason to discount the specialized. Don't really prefer one fork over the other between the 3 as they al all heavy coil sprung 30mm steel stanchioned heavy forks. If buying new Suntour upgrade program will give you a cheap upgrade path. Between the 3 I would say it's a tossup. I would probably chose based on availability and bike shop preference.


----------



## elkram_b (Mar 31, 2021)

I too am looking for a bike in the similar class. I really wanted the Marlin 7 but then found out that you CANNOT get this bike anywhere... Now I am looking for another bike that I can find. Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## pushie (Aug 3, 2020)

These are shipping in May.





Hardtail Mountain Bikes | Best Hardtail Mountain Bikes | BikesOnline


Get the adrenaline rush with one of our top-quality hardtail mountain bikes. 14-day returns. Afterpay is available. Shop today. Ride More, For Less!




www.bikesonline.com





These are in stock, they have a tapered head tube and boost spacing so easy to upgrade fork if you ever wanted too.








NS Bikes Eccentric Lite 2 Hardtail Bike 2021 | Chain Reaction


NS Bikes Eccentric Lite 2 Hardtail Bike 2021 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



www.chainreactioncycles.com





These bikes are way better for trail riding due to the frame design than the old school style ones in the op. ~2 degrees of head angle makes a big difference in the way the bike feels. As a beginner it would be night and day between them.

They are both are a lot more upgradable too featuring more modern standards like tapered head tubes etc. From what I can tell they are roughly $100-$200 more expensive but well worth it if you can stretch. That NS could easily be upgraded to 140mm Rockshox Pike or similar in the future and you'd have a real trail weapon.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Definitely get boost TA and tapered headtube. Otherwise you close off any decent future upgrades.


----------



## Noddinggod (Apr 5, 2021)

Right if you are serious about biking spend as much as possible I know it's easy to say and hard to do but expensive modern trail bikes are at a level of perfection that is just amazing. You will progress faster on a better bike. Hydraulic disc brakes and good suspension front for sure will let you do things you can't believe


----------



## elkram_b (Mar 31, 2021)

To bad nothing is in stock right now... Really wanted to start booking. Was looking at the giant fathom 29 2.


----------



## Noddinggod (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah I know what you mean. Also the used prices on craigslist and marketplace are insane. It seems odd to me I could sell my bike I've ridden one season for what I payed for it keep checking the used market good deals come around here and there


----------



## Noddinggod (Apr 5, 2021)

Can you still get the giant?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

If you want to start riding ,anything that fits you and can get ,is the way to go. With the supply of bikes ,you just don't know if or when something else would be available. Saying that ,you'll notice I said fit you. That is pretty important , if a bike doesn't fit you you won't want to ride as much. And I generally don't recommend a bike on a list of parts ,while there are parts that are "better " ,if do start with the wrong size bike ,they aren't going to help you enjoy your riding.


----------



## elkram_b (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm 6ft and 6ft1inch on a good day. I am going off of the measurement calculators I am seeing online when buying the bikes. If looking at the Giant Fathom 29 2 2021 model I would be the Large size...


----------



## Noddinggod (Apr 5, 2021)

Wait so on a good day your 1 inch taller?


----------



## elkram_b (Mar 31, 2021)

Noddinggod said:


> Wait so on a good day your 1 inch taller?


After I do the hibbidy dibbidy, yes.


----------



## white0935 (Jun 11, 2019)

I would get what you can find and not sit around and wait while most of us will be riding. That being said, I would get the Fuji.


----------

